# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  جرائم الإنترنت والكمبيوتر وتداعياتها علي الأمن القومي

## hazem mohamed

شهد العالم في الآونة الأخيرة تطورا ملحوظا ومذهلا في مجالي الالكترونيات والانترنت وما تبع ذلك من تطور مستمر وسريع في النظم والخدمات والتطبيقات الجديدة في جميع المجالات علي سبيل المثال: المجالات العسكرية، الاقتصادية، الإستراتيجية، والتي أدت الي زيادة سرعة وسهولة وكفاءة الخدمات وأصبح تقدم أي دولة مرهونا بقدرتها علي الاعتماد علي واستغلال الفرص التي توفرها ثورة الاتصالات والانترنت. 
الا انه وإن كان للوسائل الالكترونية الحديثة فوائد عديدة فإن الوجه الآخر والمتمثل في الاستخدامات السيئة والضارة لهذه التقنيات الحديثة مثل الإرهاب الإلكتروني، جرائم الكمبيوتر والانترنت، والحرب الالكترونية أصبح خطرا يهدد العالم بأسرة.

1-الإرهاب الالكتروني والأمن القومي.

مفهوم الإرهاب الالكتروني

ظهر وشاع استخدام مصطلح »الإرهاب الالكتروني« عقب الطفرة الكبيرة التي حققتها تكنولوجيا المعلومات واستخدامات الحواسب الآلية والإنترنت في جميع المجالات وهو الأمر الذي دعا 30 دولة الي التوقيع علي »الاتفاقية الدولية الأولي لمكافحة الإجرام 
عبر الإنترنت« في بودابست، عام 2001 تعددت التعريفات الخاصة بالإرهاب الالكتروني فهو:

1- العدوان أو التهديد مادياً أو معنوياً باستخدام الوسائل الإلكترونية الصادر من الدول أو الجماعات أو الأفراد علي الانسان.

2- ويمكن تعريفه أيضا بالهجمات غير مشروعة أو التهديدات بعمل هجمات ضد الحاسبات أو الشبكات أو المعلومات المخزنة إلكترونياً توجه من أجل الانتقام أو ابتزاز أو إجبار أو التأثير في الحكومات أو الشعوب أو المجتمع الدولي بأسره لتحقيق أهداف سياسية أو دينية أو اجتماعية معينة.

أنماط التهديد لأمن الفضاء الالكتروني

1- خطر الكوارث الطبيعية أو العرضية للكابلات البحرية
تعد الكابلات البحرية جزءا مهما من البنية التحتية الكونية للمعلومات وتوضع في أعماق البحار والمحيطات لتوفير خدمة الاتصالات بين دول العالم.
تتعرض تلك الكابلات للضرر إما بسبب أنشطة الصيد البحرية، أو كوارث طبيعية كالزلازل والبراكين وقد تتعرض أيضا لخطر الاعتداءات الإرهابية أو تتأثر بنشوب حرب بحرية.

2. القرصنة
تشير التقديرات الي أن تكلفة الفيروسات والديدان والرسائل المتطفلة وغيرها في تصاعد مستمر منذ 2002 حيث قدرت الخسارة العالمية من هجمات الفضاء الالكتروني ب 100 مليار دولار في عام 2007.
قد شهدت أعمال القرصنة تحولا من الطابع الفردي الي الجريمة المنظمة دوليا.

3. خطر التعرض للحرب الالكترونية في الفضاء الالكتروني.

2- الحرب الالكترونية
أصبح للفضاء الالكتروني استخدامات عسكرية بهدف تحقيق أهداف سياسية خاصة مع عدم وجود اتفاقية دولية تنظم الفضاء الالكتروني واستخداماته.
وتعرف الحرب الالكترونية بأنها »مجموعة الإجراءات التي تنفذ بهدف الاستطلاع الالكتروني للنظم والوسائل الالكترونية المعادية والعمل علي إخلال عمل تلك النظم والوسائل الالكترونية ومقاومة الاستطلاع الالكتروني المعادي وتحقيق استقرار عمل النظم الالكترونية الصديقة تحت ظروف استخدام العدو أعمال الاستطلاع والإعاقة الالكترونية«.
أهداف الحرب الالكترونية

وهي الأهداف المطلوب ان تتعامل معها الحرب الالكترونية بأعمال الاستطلاع، والإعاقة الالكترونية ويمكن ان نوجز تلك الأهداف فيما يلي:

1- محطات الاتصال اللاسلكي، واللاسلكي متعدد القنوات، والميكروويف.

2- أنظمة الرادار العسكرية.

3- نظم الكشف والتوجيه الكهروبصرية »تليفزيوني، حراري، وليزري وبصري«.
أقسام الحرب الالكترونية

تقسم الحرب الالكترونية الي الآتي:

1- الإجراءات الالكترونية المضادة، وهي تعني تنفيذ:
أعمال الإعاقة الالكترونية الايجابية والسلبية.
أعمال التدمير للنظم، والوسائل، والمعدات الالكترونية المعادية.

2. أعمال الاستطلاع الالكتروني، أو المساندة الالكترونية
ويؤدي الاستطلاع الالكتروني دورا استراتيجيا في تحديد تكتيكات العدو، إمكاناته من الاسلحة، الأقمار الصناعية.

3- الأعمال الالكترونية المضادة لإجراءات الحرب الالكترونية المعادية، تعني التأمين الالكتروني للنظم والوسائل الالكترونية الصديقة.

أهمية الحرب الالكترونية

تحتل أعمال الحرب الالكترونية مكانا بارزا في الوقت الحاضر بعد ان أثبتت الحروب المحدودة التي تلت الحرب العالمية الثانية أهميتها سواء في الهجوم أو الدفاع.

في مجال الحرب الالكترونية الدفاعية يوفر الاستطلاع الالكتروني رصيدا من المعلومات عن الأوضاع والتحركات في مسرح العمليات (برا، جوا، بحرا).

في مجال الحرب الالكترونية الهجومية، يركز علي تدمير مراكز الحرب الالكترونية المعادية، بما يتيح حرية عمل الأسلحة الصديقة الموجهة، وتحقيق الدقة في إصابة الأهداف.

ويعد إبطال فاعلية مواصلات مراكز القيادة أولوية الحروب الالكترونية ويجري التخطيط لذلك قبل البدء في العملية.

3- جرائم الانترنت والكمبيوتر

ليس هناك تعريف واضح لجرائم الكمبيوتر والانترنت لكن الغالبية تري انها ذلك النوع من الجرائم التي تتطلب إلماما خاصا بتقنيات الحاسب الآلي ونظم المعلومات لارتكابها أو التحقيق فيها ومقاضاة فاعليها.
أنواع الجرائم

1. الجرائم التي تستهدف الأشخاص وتشمل:

الجرائم غير الجنسية التي تستهدف الأشخاص مثل جرائم القتل والإهمال المرتبط بالكمبيوتر.

الجرائم الجنسية وتشمل حض وتحريض القاصرين علي أنشطة غير مشروعة، إغواء أو إغواء القاصرين لارتكاب تلك الجرائم.

2. جرائم الأموال أو الملكية المتضمنة أنشطة الاختراق والائتلاف

وهي تتصل بجرائم الاختراق وإفشاء كلمة سر الغير والحياة غير المشروعة للمعلومات وسوء استخدام العلامات التجارية أو اسم الغير دون ترخيص

3. جرائم التزوير

تشمل تزوير البريد الالكتروني وتزوير الهوية في عمليات الدفع أو التعاقد عبر شبكة الانترنت وتحويلات الأموال.

التزويرالكلي، تزوير العملة بالكامل بحيث تكون صورة من الأصل مع وجود أرقام مسلسلة للنسخ.

التزوير الجزئي، تصوير نسخة ثم قصها هي والصورة من النصف ثم إعادة لصق نصف الأصل مع نصف الصورة وتداولها

4. جرائم الاحتيال والسرقة

وهو التلاعب بالمعطيات والنظم واستخدام الكمبيوتر للحصول علي او استخدام البطاقات المالية دون ترخيص أو تدمرها والاختلاس عبر الكمبيوتر وقرصنة البرامج وسرقة خدمات الكمبيوتر وأدوات التعريف.

5. جرائم المقامرة والجرائم ضد الأخلاق والآداب العامة

تملك وإدارة مشروع مقامرة علي الانترنت وتسهيل مشاريع القمار وترويج الكحول ومواد الإدمان للقصر ومواجهة المواقع الإباحية.

6. جرائم الكمبيوتر ضد الحكومة

تشمل تعطيل الأعمال الحكومية وتنفيذ القانون والحصول علي معلومات سرية والإخبار الخاطئ عن جرائم الكمبيوتر والعبث بالأدلة القضائية.

بالإضافة الي ما سبق يمكن حصر الجرائم السالف ذكرها في المجموعات التالية:

1. جرائم الإباحة

وتشمل إنشاء مواقع أو صفحات خاصة للقذف أو التشهير بالأشخاص، واستخدام البروكسي للدخول للمواقع المحجوبة.

2. جرائم الاختراق

يستطيع قراصنة الحاسب الآلي (HACKERS) التوصل الي المعلومات السرية والشخصية واختراق الخصوصية وسرية المعلومات بسهولة.

تتم عملية الاختراق الالكترونية عن طريق تسريب البيانات الرئيسية والرموز الخاصة ببرامج شبكة الإنترنت، وهي عملية تتم من اي مكان في العالم دون الحاجة الي وجود شخص المخترق في الدولة التي اخترقت فيها المواقع.

3. جرائم الأموال

مثل السطو علي أرقام البطاقات الائتمانية، التزوير، جرائم المخدرات، وغسيل الاموال.

الجناة في جرائم الكمبيوتر والانترنت

يمكن تقسيم أنواع الجناة الي التالي:

1. المتسللين الهواة (الهاكرز)، وهم يهدفون المغامرة وغالبا ما يصفون بالتطفل والفضول.

2. المتسللون المحترفون (الكراكرز) وهم المحترفون الذين يتسللون الي بعض الاجهزة ويقومون بتلف، أو البعث أو سرقة محتويات ذلك الجهاز وذلك بغرض التربح المالي.

3. المنظمات، وتشمل الجهات المتنافسة في أي مجال إذا يسعي كل منهما الي الوصول الي معلومات مهمة وخطيرة تخص الطرف الآخر.

4. العاملون داخل منظمة ما، وهم غالبا موظفون ساخطون علي المنظمة التي يعملون فيها فيعملون علي تخريب الجهاز أو إتلافه من خلال عملهم علي أجهزة منظماتهم أو من خلال الدخول عليها من اتصالات خارجية.

5. أعمال الجاسوسية: في سبيل الحصول علي معلومات عسكرية، اقتصادية، إستراتيجية.

المصدر 
http://www.masress.com/elakhbar/12334

----------


## تاليا زكريا

رائع جداا طرح ممتاز

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر ررررررررررررررررررر ررر

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر ررررررررررررررررررر ررررر

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا طرح ممتاززز

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

*رائع جداا طرح ممتاز




*رائع جداا طرح ممتاز

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا طرح ممتاز
رائع جداا طرح ممتاز

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا طرح ممتاز
رائع جداا طرح ممتاز
رائع جداا طرح ممتاز

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا طرح ممتازرائع جداا طرح ممتازرائع جداا طرح ممتاز

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا طرح ممتاز
رائع جداا طرح ممتاز
رائع جداا طرح ممتازرائع جداا طرح ممتاز

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا طرح ممتازرائع جداا طرح ممتازرائع جداا طرح ممتازرائع جداا طرح ممتازرائع جداا طرح ممتازرائع جداا طرح ممتاز

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا طرح ممتاز
رائع جداا طرح ممتاز
رائع جداا طرح ممتازرائع جداا طرح ممتازرائع جداا طرح ممتاز
رائع جداا طرح ممتاز

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا طرح ممتاز
رائع جداا طرح ممتاز

رائع جداا طرح ممتاز
رائع جداا طرح ممتاز

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا طرح ممتاز
رائع جداا طرح ممتاز

رائع جداا طرح ممتاز
رائع جداا طرح ممتاز

رائع جداا طرح ممتاز

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا طرح ممتاز
رائع جداا طرح ممتاز

رائع جداا طرح ممتاز
رائع جداا طرح ممتاز

رائع جداا طرح ممتاز
رائع جداا طرح ممتاز

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا طرح ممتاز
رائع جداا طرح ممتاز

رائع جداا طرح ممتاز
v
رائع جداا طرح ممتاز
رائع جداا طرح ممتاز

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا طرح ممتاز

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا طرح ممتاز

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا طرح ممتاز    رائع جداا طرح ممتاز

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا طرح ممتازرائع جداا طرح ممتازرائع جداا طرح ممتازرائع جداا طرح ممتازرائع جداا طرح ممتاز

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا طرح ممتاز  رائع جداا طرح ممتاز    رائع جداا

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا رائع جداا

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

رائع جداا v
رائع جداا رائع جداا

----------


## كريم ممدوح

ممتاز جداااا

----------


## ربى

أنواع الابتزاز: الابتزاز العاطفي. الابتزاز المادي. الابتزاز الإلكتروني. الابتزاز السياسي. الابتزاز الاقتصادي. الابتزاز العقدي الديني.

السبب الأول والرئيسي للابتزاز هو ضعف وقلة الوازع الديني. الاختلاط. 
عدم مراقبة الأسرة للأبناء وعدم توجيههم نحو ما هو صحيح وكيفية مواجهة كل ما هو خاطئ. ظهور الكثير من التقنيات، مثل الانترنت التي كانت طريق أمام كل من يقوم بالابتزاز بكافة أشكالها. انتشار العمالة الوافدة.

يمكنك معرفة المزيد من خلال هذا الرابط 

https://e3arabi.com/%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%82%d8%a7%d9%86%d9%88%d9%86/%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%a7%d8%a8%d8%aa%d8%b2%d8%a7%d8%b2/

----------


## ربى

يمكنك معرفة المزيد من خلال الضغط هنا

----------


## elsayyada

البحث جميل ومنسق

----------


## مروة كمال

موضوع متميز جدا

----------

